# Wasn’t expecting to be posting this news again…surprise pregnancy!



## merrymunky (Jul 2, 2022)

Hello,

Not entirely sure how this has happened (apart from the obvious!)

I discovered on Tuesday that we are expecting another little baby. Those of you who know me and my history know why this is utterly terrifying at the moment. With Eris I had lost loads of weight, my levels were in the non diabetic range etc. currently my hba1c is the worst it’s ever been and my weight is back up. I’ve admittedly failed to look after myself over the last two years since she arrived. 

This pregnancy was not planned but it seems divine intervention has had other ideas for us. 

I had a scan yesterday (on my 42nd birthday no less) and am measuring 5 and a half weeks with a nice heartbeat.

I’m just terrified that the damage is already done and I am going to face another loss. 

The maternity unit were great and have prescribed my insulatard slow release night time insulin and novorapid. I’m also now using the libre as they are finding it very successful for pregnant women. I’ve got straight back on my healthy eating plan but I’m just so scared.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Jul 2, 2022)

Hi, lovely to see you again. It sounds like you’re being well looked after. I hope everything goes smoothly. It’s understandable to be worried but be gentle with yourself xx


----------



## grovesy (Jul 2, 2022)

Good to see you back, and hope it all goes well for you!


----------



## Inka (Jul 2, 2022)

Congratulations @merrymunky I completely get why you’re stressed because this is unplanned, but you’ve found out early and you’ve got the high dose folic acid really speedily. You’re getting the insulin sorted quickly too and you have the Libre.

Whether someone has diabetes or not, nothing is certain, but you’ve got everything sorted very quickly so stay positive. There are certainly other ladies who’ve had unplanned pregnancies with diabetes and/or high HbA1Cs. Focus on now and the things you can control. Xx


----------



## trophywench (Jul 2, 2022)

How exciting!  Don't worry about the past, they always told me the road to hell was paved with good intentions - so it's brilliant you've been taken on this diversion from it, isn't it?

Make the most of it MM and have another successful healthy pregnancy and another healthy bouncing babe - you know we're still here all rooting for you - and this time - you already know that you CAN do it don't you?

No two pregnancies are ever the same, so yours wont be either I shouldn't imagine!  Jolly good luck with it - again.  {{{Hugs}}}


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 3, 2022)

Lovely to see you back on here, and with such wonderful news.
We are here for you.


----------



## merrymunky (Jul 24, 2022)

A little update. Had another scan on Friday as my initial was was earlier than they usually do a viability scan. Was measuring exactly 9 weeks and all looked good!


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 9, 2022)

Congratulations! And don't beat yourself up you've not caused any harm to baby and most importantly you know you can do it, you've done it before.

You have all the skills and strength needed to do what you need to in terms of your diabetes and weight. You can do it and we are all here for you  

Made up for you!


----------



## merrymunky (Aug 9, 2022)

T


PhoebeC said:


> Congratulations! And don't beat yourself up you've not caused any harm to baby and most importantly you know you can do it, you've done it before.
> 
> You have all the skills and strength needed to do what you need to in terms of your diabetes and weight. You can do it and we are all here for you
> 
> Made up for you!


Thank you. Being on insulin has been a godsend. My levels are almost always in my target range and the diabetes team at maternity are very pleased with them. I have my 12 week scan on Thursday so getting rather anxious in the build up to it.


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 9, 2022)

Try not to get anxious. I know you had a tricky time before your last pregnancy. 
Hope it goes well next week, please let us know how you get on.


----------



## merrymunky (Aug 11, 2022)

Had my 12 week scan today. Measuring 12 weeks and 2 days. Dates moved forward to 22nd Feb.  All looking good thank goodness.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Aug 11, 2022)

Good to hear and always reassuring to see the scan


----------



## Bloden (Aug 11, 2022)

That's great news @merrymunky.


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 13, 2022)

Oh wonderful! 

Great photo too! 

I hope your doing okay? And with this heat too urgh.


----------



## merrymunky (Aug 18, 2022)

PhoebeC said:


> Oh wonderful!
> 
> Great photo too!
> 
> I hope your doing okay? And with this heat too urgh.


Some days have been tough, while the weather was at its hottest. This house gets very warm. Eris’ bedroom was 30° some nights. Unbearable.  I’m glad it’s cooled a bit.


----------



## merrymunky (Sep 16, 2022)

Hello all,

Not updated for a while so I thought I’d pop on and assure you that things are progressing really well at present.

I’m 17 weeks now and baby is looking perfect so far. I had a fetal medicine scan with the consultant this week and she was very thorough. Couldn’t tell the gender due to awkward views but I’m just happy baby is thriving at the moment.

My levels are well under control and usually within target range thanks to the libre and insulin alongside my usual metformin.

A couple of recent bump pics and my latest rubbish scan pics!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 16, 2022)

Ah you look wonderful @merrymunky !

So pleased to hear things are continuing well.


----------



## Sharron1 (Sep 16, 2022)

Lovely. You  both look great.I


----------



## Flower (Sep 16, 2022)

Lovely news @merrymunky


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 16, 2022)

So pleased that everything is still going well and lovely photos. So fascinating to see the scans. Isn't technology amazing!


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 17, 2022)

Thanks for the update @merrymunky 
So pleased to read your update.


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 20, 2022)

Great to hear this! You look great and loving the scans.
Hope your feeling well? 
Take care xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 20, 2022)

Great to hear this! You look great and loving the scans.
Hope your feeling well? 
Take care xx


----------



## EmmaL76 (Sep 20, 2022)

Just caught up with this thread… congratulations! You are due just before my daughter. She went for one of these early gender reveal scans on Saturday so I found out I’m having a granddaughter! First grandchild, not sure I’m ready to be called a grannie  think I will go for glammy


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 20, 2022)

EmmaL76 said:


> Just caught up with this thread… congratulations! You are due just before my daughter. She went for one of these early gender reveal scans on Saturday so I found out I’m having a granddaughter! First grandchild, not sure I’m ready to be called a grannie  think I will go for glammy


Congratulations @EmmaL76 ! 
You will love it just decide your name now


----------



## merrymunky (Oct 7, 2022)

Well we had our 20 week scan today and I’m thrilled to say Eris is going to be the best big sister to her BABY BROTHER!!!!!!!  Here he is…


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 7, 2022)

So pleased all is going well for you and great to see another scan. Just amazing! There seems to be an omission though.... No Eris photos??  Come on, we know you are holding out on us! Let's see them.


----------



## merrymunky (Oct 7, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> So pleased all is going well for you and great to see another scan. Just amazing! There seems to be an omission though.... No Eris photos??  Come on, we know you are holding out on us! Let's see them.


Haha how could I deny you some Eris love?  Here you go…


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 7, 2022)

Oh wow! She is really growing up into such a beautiful young lady like her mother. That one of the two of you is particularly lovely. They are all just gorgeous! 
I know @trophywench will also enjoy these...


----------



## Inka (Oct 7, 2022)

Lovely photos and scan pic! The 20 week scan is such a great relief and so lovely to see baby in such detail. I hope you’ve started thinking of names


----------



## merrymunky (Oct 7, 2022)

Inka said:


> Lovely photos and scan pic! The 20 week scan is such a great relief and so lovely to see baby in such detail. I hope you’ve started thinking of names


 We had a girl’s name sorted pretty much but we struggle with boy’s names!  We want something not too common but I just struggle to find the one that fits.


----------



## Bloden (Oct 7, 2022)

A boy!!! I’m really pleased for you @merrymunky. Eris is gorgeous...is she excited about being big sis?


----------



## Sharron1 (Oct 7, 2022)

merrymunky said:


> Haha how could I deny you some Eris love?  Here you go…
> 
> View attachment 22370View attachment 22371View attachment 22372View attachment 22373View attachment 22374View attachment 22375View attachment 22376View attachment 22377View attachment 22378View attachment 22379


OMG she has grown...absolutely adorable


----------



## merrymunky (Oct 7, 2022)

Bloden said:


> A boy!!! I’m really pleased for you @merrymunky. Eris is gorgeous...is she excited about being big sis?


She’s definitely aware and knows there’s a baby in my tummy. I think she will love it.


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 8, 2022)

How wonderful! 
Hope your doing okay?
So happy for you all x


----------



## merrymunky (Oct 8, 2022)

PhoebeC said:


> How wonderful!
> Hope your doing okay?
> So happy for you all x


 Thank you. I’m doing ok. 
Blood sugar seems to be mostly under control and the team are very happy with my levels. I had a terrible scare last week though. I had a nasty fall at work outside on the road. Fell down hard on the left side, shredded my hands, whacked my head on the concrete and had a lovely lump, I’ve got a strained intercostal muscle on the left side which has been so painful I’ve had to be signed off sick though it is much better and I’m mobile again. Went to maternity to have the baby checked following the fall and all was well. Later that evening I had some bleeding so went back panicking. They couldn’t find the heartbeat and I had a few minutes thinking we’d lost him. Had a quick scan and he was fine, just tucked away being a pickle. The bleeding turned out to be one of my bartholin cyst friends which turned into an abscess but antibiotics sorted that out quickly. It’s been a week!


----------



## merrymunky (Oct 8, 2022)

A little bump pic. It’s not really grown much in weeks but I am large so baby is just tucked away


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 9, 2022)

merrymunky said:


> Thank you. I’m doing ok.
> Blood sugar seems to be mostly under control and the team are very happy with my levels. I had a terrible scare last week though. I had a nasty fall at work outside on the road. Fell down hard on the left side, shredded my hands, whacked my head on the concrete and had a lovely lump, I’ve got a strained intercostal muscle on the left side which has been so painful I’ve had to be signed off sick though it is much better and I’m mobile again. Went to maternity to have the baby checked following the fall and all was well. Later that evening I had some bleeding so went back panicking. They couldn’t find the heartbeat and I had a few minutes thinking we’d lost him. Had a quick scan and he was fine, just tucked away being a pickle. The bleeding turned out to be one of my bartholin cyst friends which turned into an abscess but antibiotics sorted that out quickly. It’s been a week!


What a stressful time. So glad your both okay though. 

Take it easy. 

Love the photo ❤️


----------



## trophywench (Oct 12, 2022)

All cracking pics - Eris is gorgeous so I'm sure her little bro will be too!


----------



## merrymunky (Dec 22, 2022)

Time is flying. 31 weeks currently. As it stands, thanks to help from the insulin I am in non diabetic range as of my last HBA1C. It was 41 a few weeks ago. Happy with that although my latest 28 week eye screening found some background retinopathy which seems odd considering how well my levels are currently behaving. I have gained a lot of weight though and will have major work so do once baby boy is here and I no longer have insulin to help me out! 

Ready to reach the end now and get him here safely. Anxiety over the birth is through the roof. 

Hope everyone is well in the run up to Christmas xx


----------



## Inka (Dec 22, 2022)

Brilliant HbA1C @merrymunky ! How quickly the time’s gone! I’m sure the last few weeks will go quickly - quicker than you think! 

Can you talk to anyone about your anxieties about the birth? Sometimes getting it all out and getting feedback and information from a professional can really help.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 22, 2022)

Hope the home straight passes swiftly and smoothly for you @merrymunky 

And well done on that cracking A1c


----------



## Grannylorraine (Dec 23, 2022)

Brilliant news @merrymunky, I had been wondering how you were doing.  

Have a lovely Christmas.


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 23, 2022)

Lovely news @merrymunky 
I hope that you enjoy the last straight.


----------

